# GORDON BOATWORKS -THE AMBUSH



## samdman (Jan 22, 2008)

GORDON BOATWORKS
BOBBY SANDERS
690 NORTH US-1
OAK HILL, FL. 32759
386-345-1338
386-345-1336 FAX
[email protected]
THE AMBUSH TILLER SKIFF
STARTING AT $19000.00


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

I've heard good things!
but........................ [smiley=worth.gif]


----------

